# forgetful



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I have had dp for a while and i forget alot of stuff and i also dont realize and feel the environment around me.
Does anyone else feel like that?
Any Relaxing tips?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep i experience that often.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Anxiety kills my memory....and swinging up and down mood wise...dunno if im coming or going..
When dp,ed I couldnt remember much because Its like you cant take information in properly.


----------

